# horse too strong for hunting?



## Domino8212 (17 December 2012)

I took my 14.2hh fell x pony hunting last month and found i had no control at all! he wears a breastplate with running martinggale attatchment and i think what is callled a french link bit? i can control him normal hacking but this was just scary!! he kept trying to canter to the front, and i was worried he would overtake the master. as i am only 13 this was very scary. i would love to go again! many people said i am not experienced enough, but i have been riding for 9 years and can canter, gallop jump etc, is this the case? He genuinely enjoyed the day but my arms were killing from holding him back. My friend (who is 21 and much more experienced, this was her 3rd time) also came with my ponys fieldmate who she loans. he is a anglo-arab who has been hunting 3 times before with different people and he was very calm and relaxed. would my pony be calmer next time now he has sussed it out? any help apreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Amymay (17 December 2012)

Pop him in a Kimblewick.  Brilliant little bit.


----------



## jenni999 (17 December 2012)

Try a Lozenge Tom Thumb from Cotswold Sport.  Failing that a Shires sweet iron Tom Thumb with copper rollers.  Both work really well for my big strong WB/TB who leans badly when we're galloping out hunting.  Both quite cheap


----------



## Templebar (17 December 2012)

Have to agree with the kimblewick, an old pony i used to have went in a snaffle for everything but hunting, she just loved it. Although it would be work checking if he has been before and if he will always be like that in which case a stronger bit might help. If not then he might calm down after going out a few times. 

Make sure to introduce yourself to the master and warn them of any issues, most hunts are very friendly and willing to help new horses get used to it. Also try not to go when there are so many people around as a few calmer horses will do him good, rather than a load of kids charging about. Finally remember green ribbon in his tail.


----------



## wench (17 December 2012)

Can you go on a childrens meet? They will make sure there is someone there to look after you then.


----------



## Orangehorse (17 December 2012)

Lots of people need a stronger bit for hunting.  It is a good idea to go with a quiet horse to try and keep them calm.  Try and go to the Childrens' Meet.  Maybe try to go 3-4 times quite close together ,so your pony finds that it is not all galloping about and learns that he has to stand still and listen to you.  

I was hunting by myself from the age of 12, although I had one that one no fun to hunt as he was so excited.


----------



## JenHunt (17 December 2012)

A stronger bit will help, and practice... The more often he goes the better he will get. But, some horses are always strong, it's just about funding a way to manage it! Don't let it put you off.


----------



## maccachic (17 December 2012)

I was told six hunts for them to settle.  If you can do a lot of walking and stuff at the back it may help with him not thinking its a yahoo everytime he gets out.

A stonger bit is a good idea if you have independant hands if you haven't and catch him in the mouth occassionally prob best to wait a year or so and do some build up work ie cantering with metes etc and working on start and stop, slow and faster etc.


----------



## cptrayes (17 December 2012)

Just to warn you it would be normal for him to be worse on the second hunt (yup, sorry, but he  knows what's going on now!) and then to get slowly better over the next few.

I second the kimblewick, or a pelham with roundings.

My horse is also very strong hunting so I know how you feel! I ride him in mikmar fitted as a pelham with a curb and no nose pressure.


----------



## EAST KENT (17 December 2012)

Nice little Kimblewick,no curb for hacking,and curb as tight as you find needed for hunting.Saves you turning into an orang utan armed human!


----------



## cptrayes (17 December 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			.Saves you turning into an orang utan armed human!
		
Click to expand...



Just love that image  !!!


----------



## Lolo (17 December 2012)

Can you also find someone experienced to go with? You could phone the secretary and ask if there's anyone who'll keep an eye on you and offer you help/ a nice chilled horse to stick with. I really struggled with my old horse, and having a very sensible and relaxed horse who had a very experienced, kind and easy going rider to hang out with made a lot of difference to us. Made me feel a little more in control, because I knew I was with someone who was absolutely in control...


----------



## Domino8212 (18 December 2012)

cheers, he hasnt been before, he is 12  yes i spoke to the master she was lovely. i even got to ride up front with her because he was being so strong!! once in the fromnt he was much calmer and controlable (real word?) thanks for all coments


----------



## Domino8212 (18 December 2012)

I went with his field mate who was as calm as he is normally, relaxed plodding etc, he has been before. there was only about 16 horses there and only one with green ribbon ('cept mine) all were experienced hunters who hunted at least twice a week and i even took a day off school for this (so no other children!!)


----------

